# Marì



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Marzo 2011)

*Marì*

cosa le è successo?


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2011)

Me lo chiedo pure io. Admin che succede?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2011)

abbiamo fatto ipotesi in diversi 3d
ma i dubbi non sono stati dissolti


----------



## xfactor (30 Marzo 2011)

nulla...........tranquille , vuole solo vedere se la cercano per poi tornare, è una scena già vista!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BnuDQcbA54


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> nulla...........tranquille , vuole solo vedere se la cercano per poi tornare, è una scena già vista!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BnuDQcbA54


ma guarda che non ci si può cancellare così, da un momento all'altro



Wii era da una settimana che aveva richiesto la cancellazione dell'account


----------



## feeling (30 Marzo 2011)

...perche cancellarsi poi? se uno vuole tagliare i ponti, non entra più e stop...


----------



## xfactor (30 Marzo 2011)

potrebbe che si è imboscata con il CONTE a giocare a bottiglia????????????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Questa sera mi sento molto stermi!


Conte dai che puoi farcelaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ehehehhehhheheh!!!!


----------



## xfactor (30 Marzo 2011)

Comunque andro ad accendere una candela..........!!!:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Comunque andro ad accendere una candela..........!!!:up:


X l'hai portato lo strap-on?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> potrebbe che si è imboscata con il CONTE a giocare a bottiglia????????????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Questa sera mi sento molto stermi!
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
La signora ha lasciato cadere il fazzoletto a terra per vedere se lo raccogliamo no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo pure io. Admin che succede?


Sai dirmi qualcosa?


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sai dirmi qualcosa?


Io? No. Tu?


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Comunque andro ad accendere una candela..........!!!:up:


Ho paura che te la ficcherai in culo...e pure accesa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> X l'hai portato lo strap-on?




ho una candela accesa, ma non è che la parte accesa doveva rimanere fuori? Sento un leggero bruciore !!!


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

..................... niente neanche quì

http://www.chilhavisto.rai.it/dl/cl...k-acac2ac7-e10c-436f-85df-52f5ccc87d1d-0.html


mo faccio venire il cane di simy ( quello obeso, e con le unghie lunghe) , cane supermolecolare, quando vede la foto dell'avatar di mari va da tutt'altra parte!:up:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ..................... niente neanche quì
> 
> http://www.chilhavisto.rai.it/dl/cl...k-acac2ac7-e10c-436f-85df-52f5ccc87d1d-0.html
> 
> ...


 lascia stare il mio cane! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lascia stare il mio cane! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Buon giorno pargola e ben alzata!

Oggi c'è uno splendido sole , quindi non ti arrabbiare che ti vengono le rughe , e la cellulite trasborda dalle ricchie!:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Buon giorno pargola e ben alzata!
> 
> Oggi c'è uno splendido sole , quindi non ti arrabbiare che ti vengono le rughe , e la cellulite trasborda dalle ricchie!:singleeye:


 mo pure la cellulite............. :idea:

ps. c'è il sole anche qui!


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mo pure la cellulite............. :idea:ointingat:
> 
> ps. c'è il sole anche qui!


 vedi che sei sempre tu che consumi e poi ti lamenti se ti chiedo di pagare?


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Buon giorno pargola e ben alzata!
> 
> Oggi c'è uno splendido sole , quindi non ti arrabbiare che ti vengono le rughe , e la cellulite trasborda dalle ricchie!:singleeye:


Guarda che la Simo è bella tonica!


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda che la Simo è bella tonica!


 guarda che tu mi stai facendo troppo il mandrillone: a casa, dai pupi!:ira:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda che la Simo è bella tonica!


 :bacio:


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda che la Simo è bella tonica!



Se non erro Simy devessere di Roma........ e come tutte le donne romane dopo i 25 anni tracimano come er Tevere !

aoooooooooo!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Se non erro Simy devessere di Roma........ e come tutte le donne romane dopo i 25 anni tracimano come er Tevere !
> 
> aoooooooooo!!!!!:rotfl:


Te stai a confonde col Po. :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Se non erro Simy devessere di Roma........ e come tutte le donne romane dopo i 25 anni tracimano come er Tevere !
> 
> aoooooooooo!!!!!:rotfl:


quelle son le finlandesi 

angeli biondi
a scadenza ravvicinata :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te stai a confonde col Po. :mrgreen:


 :up:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quelle son le finlandesi
> 
> angeli biondi
> a scadenza ravvicinata :rotfl:


 :forza:


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te stai a confonde col Po. :mrgreen:



il Poooooooooooooooooooooo, la culla del popolo Padano!!!!!!!!!!!!:up:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Se non erro Simy devessere di Roma........ e come tutte le donne romane dopo i 25 anni tracimano come er Tevere !
> 
> aoooooooooo!!!!!:rotfl:


 se se...tutta invidia la tua perchè io c'ho 28 anni e te no :bleble:


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :forza:



Senti Miss centovetrine ed aggiungo di mio Centocelle hai finito di fare la paraculo!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Marzo 2011)

E poi se le matrone romane si divertivano così tanto con i gladiatori, un motivo ci sarà. Sai com'è, per certe cose ci serve il fisico, mica te poi presentà così alla sperindio :mrgreen:


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se se...tutta invidia la tua perchè io c'ho 28 anni e te no :bleble:



mo ti mozzico...........:calcio:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Senti Miss centovetrine ed aggiungo di mio Centocelle hai finito di fare la paraculo!!!!!!


 la paracul*A *semmai!!! io sono una femminuccia! prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
e cmq ringraziavo semplicemente


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se se...tutta invidia la tua perchè io c'ho 28 anni e te no :bleble:


Non toccate la mia Simy, cheè un angelo... anzi amò, posso metterte na mano sotto la maglietta così tasto er grado de tonicità?


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se se...tutta invidia la tua perchè io c'ho 28 anni e te no :bleble:


 mannaggia, che bella età


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> mo ti mozzico...........:calcio:


Dovrai vedertela con me...


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

ma si dai ai romani........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW-OGbtIsyo


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non toccate la mia Simy, cheè un angelo... anzi amò, posso metterte na mano sotto la maglietta così tasto er grado de tonicità?


 ma si amò te puoi!


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> il Poooooooooooooooooooooo, la culla del popolo Padano!!!!!!!!!!!!:up:


 
metà culla del popolo padano :carneval:


la culla intera i bambini  la chiamano popò
nel senso di sedere  :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non toccate la mia Simy, cheè un angelo... anzi amò, posso metterte na mano sotto la maglietta così tasto er grado de tonicità?


ma perchè dove pensi le sia arrivata la cellulite?


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè dove pensi le sia arrivata la cellulite?



Aò siete duri, non ce l'ha la cellulite! C'ha solo tonicità.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Aò siete duri, non ce l'ha la cellulite! C'ha solo tonicità.


ma sei tu che volevi accertarlo verificando sotto la maglietta

mica io :mexican:


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma sei tu che volevi accertarlo verificando sotto la maglietta
> 
> mica io :mexican:


Appunto, ma verificavo il grado di tonicità.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

in tutto ciò ...marì...ti sei cancellata?
aspettiamo che le passi


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in tutto ciò ...marì...ti sei cancellata?
> aspettiamo che le passi



Pensavo anch'io... ci siamo dimenticati del motivo per cui eravamo in questo thread!


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ma si dai ai romani........
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW-OGbtIsyo


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scemo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Aprile 2011)

Ma allora, posso sapere se Marì è stata bannata (ma mi pareva che non si potesse più essere bannati) o se si è cancellata?


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma allora, posso sapere se Marì è stata bannata (ma mi pareva che non si potesse più essere bannati) o se si è cancellata?


 eccola Quinty che è tornata all'attacco!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> eccola Quinty che è tornata all'attacco!


Io voglio sapere

Voglio la conoscenza assoluta


sono maestra, per poter trasmettere la conoscenza devo prima acquisirla!  :maestra:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io voglio sapere
> 
> Voglio la conoscenza assoluta
> 
> ...


 giusto!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma allora, posso sapere se Marì è stata bannata (ma mi pareva che non si potesse più essere bannati) o se si è cancellata?


Zitta. Basta fermati. 
Altrimenti evoco Lothar.
Marì è la super utente spaziale...ora è in orbita.
Boh che ne so...forse lo zio Ghedaffi...insomma partito un missile per sbaglio...insomma sai come vanno certe cose...:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zitta. Basta fermati.
> Altrimenti evoco Lothar.
> Marì è la super utente spaziale...ora è in orbita.
> Boh che ne so...forse lo zio Ghedaffi...insomma partito un missile per sbaglio...insomma sai come vanno certe cose...:carneval:


o forse s'e' rotta er cazzo de te...:mrgreen:

ma io no...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> o forse s'e' rotta er cazzo de te...:mrgreen:
> 
> *ma io no...*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in verità
...
è questo che non si spiega


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

in effetti sapere se è stata sua volontà sarebbe legittimo.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sapere se è stata sua volontà sarebbe legittimo.


quoto :up:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in verità
> ...
> è questo che non si spiega


E me lo spiego io...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sapere se è stata sua volontà sarebbe legittimo.


ma si', s'e' rotta il cazzo e se ne e' andata di sua sponte...confermo e l'accendiamo...:mrgreen:

per troppe mignotte e mignotti vestiti a festa che se la suonano e se la cantano da soli e non tollerano chi canta fuori dal loro coro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma si', s'e' rotta il cazzo e se ne e' andata di sua sponte...confermo e l'accendiamo...:mrgreen:
> 
> per troppe mignotte e mignotti vestiti a festa che se la suonano e se la cantano da soli e non tollerano chi canta fuori dal loro coro...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Confermo che Marì deciso di chiedere la cancellazione dal forum perchè, secondo lei, ci sono troppe persone con opinioni e modi di pensare diverso dal suo che, sempre secondo lei, non riescono a condurre un contradditorio costruttivo.



Guarda come suona meglio così; messa invece come l'hai messa te, dando della mignotta e del mignotto alle persone con le quali Marì non riusciva ad interagire, svaluti il gesto di Marì perchè se uno che la pensa diversamente da me mi affibbiasse l'etichetta di mignotta, il minimo che posso fare è evitare d'interagirci


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma allora, posso sapere se Marì è stata bannata (ma mi pareva che non si potesse più essere bannati) o se si è cancellata?


Si è cancellata.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Confermo che Marì deciso di chiedere la cancellazione dal forum perchè, secondo lei, ci sono troppe persone con opinioni e modi di pensare diverso dal suo che, sempre secondo lei, non riescono a condurre un contradditorio costruttivo.
> 
> 
> 
> *Guarda come suona meglio così*; messa invece come l'hai messa te, dando della mignotta e del mignotto alle persone con le quali Marì non riusciva ad interagire, svaluti il gesto di Marì perchè se uno che la pensa diversamente da me mi affibbiasse l'etichetta di mignotta, il minimo che posso fare è evitare d'interagirci


E certo che suona meglio cosi'....pero' se rileggo il cazzone supercojone che ha come scopo il far fuori le cricche da qua sopra, preferisco la mia versione....

rende mejo l'idea della palude mefitica che impera qua...


----------



## Hirohito (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E certo che suona meglio cosi'....pero' se rileggo *il cazzone supercojone che ha come scopo il far fuori le cricche da qua sopra*, preferisco la mia versione....
> 
> rende mejo l'idea della palude mefitica che impera qua...


E chi è sto personaggio e perchè lo fa ?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E chi è sto personaggio e perchè lo fa ?


Er conte tanto leccato da altri falliti pari suo....:mrgreen:

dirti che cerca palcoscenici ove recitare per un suo pubblico plaudente visto che la vita invece lo staffila sulle gengive ogni giorno che il suo dio manda in terra e' troppo banale .....

pero' lo dico istess...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Er conte tanto leccato da altri falliti pari suo....:mrgreen:
> 
> dirti che cerca palcoscenici ove recitare per un suo pubblico plaudente visto che la vita invece lo staffila sulle gengive ogni giorno che il suo dio manda in terra e' troppo banale .....
> 
> ...


Mah.... in effetti è un pò strambo però ste cose non le ho notate


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mah.... in effetti è un pò strambo però ste cose non le ho notate


vabbe' che ti frega, fai finta de sta' a Zelig...

anzi e' pure mejo perche' e' interattivo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' che ti frega, fai finta de sta' a Zelig...
> 
> anzi e' pure mejo perche' e' interattivo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in effetti... c'è pure Bisio ? chi ha la pelata qua dentro, oltre a me ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Confermo che Marì deciso di chiedere la cancellazione dal forum perchè, secondo lei, ci sono troppe persone con opinioni e modi di pensare diverso dal suo che, sempre secondo lei, non riescono a condurre un contradditorio costruttivo.
> 
> 
> 
> Guarda come suona meglio così; messa invece come l'hai messa te, dando della mignotta e del mignotto alle persone con le quali Marì non riusciva ad interagire, svaluti il gesto di Marì perchè se uno che la pensa diversamente da me mi affibbiasse l'etichetta di mignotta, il minimo che posso fare è evitare d'interagirci


 
STRAQUOTONE:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E certo che suona meglio cosi'....pero' se rileggo il cazzone supercojone che ha come scopo il far fuori le cricche da qua sopra, preferisco la mia versione....
> 
> rende mejo l'idea della palude mefitica che impera qua...


nella tua versione, marì sarebbe da ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e anche da ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






anche in quella di tuba comunque


e comunque tutti quelli che hanno o hanno avuto tanto ma taaaanto  da straparlare di cricche che scorrazzavano per il forum se ne dolevano sostanzialmente perchè le ritenevano cricche a loro avverse
compresa marì, alla pari col soggettone di cui parli
e cricche manco erano
per questo quei nick davano ancora più fastidio
e marì si è fatta usare pur di epurarli


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma si', s'e' rotta il cazzo e se ne e' andata di sua sponte...confermo e l'accendiamo...:mrgreen:
> 
> per troppe mignotte e mignotti vestiti a festa che se la suonano e se la cantano da soli e non tollerano chi canta fuori dal loro coro...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sì ma son gli stessi che le stavano bene prima.
comunque non c'è e mi riservo di parlarne nel caso tornasse



e modererei i termini


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma son gli stessi che le stavano bene prima.
> comunque non c'è e mi riservo di parlarne nel caso tornasse
> 
> 
> ...


ti presto la faccina


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nella tua versione, marì sarebbe da ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la responsabilita' e' personale ed il contenuto del post e' solo farina del mio sacco...

fu' fu'...:mrgreen:

comunque io delle cricche me ne sbatto...

mi abbasto da solo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Confermo che Marì deciso di chiedere la cancellazione dal forum perchè, secondo lei, ci sono troppe persone con opinioni e modi di pensare diverso dal suo che, sempre secondo lei, non riescono a condurre un contradditorio costruttivo.
> 
> 
> 
> *Guarda come suona meglio così*; messa invece come l'hai messa te, dando della mignotta e del mignotto alle persone con le quali Marì non riusciva ad interagire, svaluti il gesto di Marì perchè se uno che la pensa diversamente da me mi affibbiasse l'etichetta di mignotta, il minimo che posso fare è evitare d'interagirci


 approvo


----------



## xfactor (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nella tua versione, marì sarebbe da ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYAIgWu_VXI

:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2011)

*Mhha*

La cricca c'era e ringraziando dio son stati sfanculati per benino...adesso qui mi sembra siam tutti tranquilli....e di litigi se ne vedono molto pochi....o no?


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> La cricca c'era e ringraziando dio son stati sfanculati per benino...adesso qui mi sembra siam tutti tranquilli....e di litigi se ne vedono molto pochi....o no?


infatti ti si vede molto meno:mrgreen:
quello che chiami cricca è l'affiatamento di più persone che esiste per forza di cose.c'era ,c'è e ci sarà.
augh


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2011)

*Minerva*

Sei una donna intelligente...quindi non offendere la mia di intelligenza....:up:Anche io son affiatato con Anna,con marì,con il signor conte,alce,papero,ma c'è liberta di espressione...ci si sfancula seneramente....non ci son più minacce.messaggi trasversali e tante cose antipatiche alle quali abbiam dovuto assistere.....vedi più admin intervenire?liti furibonde?La verità è che 4 o 5 imbecilli avevano decisamente inquinato l'ambiente....per fortuna è un capitolo chiuso!!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei una donna intelligente...quindi non offendere la mia di intelligenza....:up:Anche io son affiatato con Anna,con marì,con il signor conte,alce,papero,ma c'è liberta di espressione...ci si sfancula seneramente....non ci son più minacce.messaggi trasversali e tante cose antipatiche alle quali abbiam dovuto assistere.....vedi più admin intervenire?liti furibonde?La verità è che 4 o 5 imbecilli avevano decisamente inquinato l'ambiente....per fortuna è un capitolo chiuso!!!:up:


parere tuo


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

Certo parere mio....ci mancherebbe!Non è un parere mio che non ci son più liti,non c'è più un clima intimidatorio per alcuni,non c'è più lo scemo del villaggio che faceva le regole per conto suo e per i suoi nemici non allineati...questo è un dato oggettivo!Però non ho alcuna voglia di polemizzare....siete liberi di credere che chi abbiam perso fossero persone per bene....io ho il pensiero opposto!!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei una donna intelligente...quindi non offendere la mia di intelligenza....:up:Anche io son affiatato con Anna,con marì,con il signor conte,alce,papero,ma c'è liberta di espressione...ci si sfancula seneramente....non ci son più minacce.messaggi trasversali e tante cose antipatiche alle quali abbiam dovuto assistere.....vedi più admin intervenire?liti furibonde?*La verità è che 4 o 5 imbecilli avevano decisamente inquinato l'ambiente*....per fortuna è un capitolo chiuso!!!:up:


" l'ambiente " ci ha perso .e se anche fosse come dici tu si è buttato via il bambino con l'acqua sporca facendo sparire chi non c'entrava nulla.
cos'ha fatto ranatan?
moltimodi?
lettrice?
....
etc


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2011)

*Minerva*

Infatti ho parlato di 4 o 5 imbecilli.....non di tutti quelli che ci son andati per le piste....!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> " l'ambiente " ci ha perso .e se anche fosse come dici tu si è buttato via il bambino con l'acqua sporca facendo sparire chi non c'entrava nulla.
> cos'ha fatto ranatan?
> moltimodi?
> lettrice?
> ...


Minerva scusa, ma credo che loro potrebbero tornare in qualunque momento se lo volessero.....


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva scusa, ma credo che loro potrebbero tornare in qualunque momento se lo volessero.....


 sì non lo vogliono.ma il problema è perché  si sono trovati la porta sbarrata ingiustamente?
la chiudo subito ma non diciamo eresie


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva scusa, ma credo che loro potrebbero tornare in qualunque momento se lo volessero.....


Esatto.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esatto.


 esatto cosa che per entrare ho dovuto aspettare un sondaggio....neanche fossi stata scorretta?
esatto una minchia:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> esatto cosa che per entrare ho dovuto aspettare un sondaggio....neanche fossi stata scorretta?
> esatto una minchia:mrgreen:


Beh e di cosa ti lamenti? 
Sei qui ora no? 
Non ti senti accolta e parte della grande famiglia?


----------



## xfactor (7 Aprile 2011)

Come disse un mio carissimo amico ..........chi controlla il controllore?:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> esatto cosa che per entrare ho dovuto aspettare un sondaggio....neanche fossi stata scorretta?
> *esatto una minchia*:mrgreen:


esatto :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (7 Aprile 2011)

*allora...*



Minerva ha detto:


> " l'ambiente " ci ha perso .e se anche fosse come dici tu si è buttato via il bambino con l'acqua sporca facendo sparire chi non c'entrava nulla.
> cos'ha fatto *ranatan*?
> *moltimodi*?
> *lettrice*?
> ...


Tutte persone nobili dentro che sono "sparite" con onore.
Hanno difeso un'idea e l'amicizia con una persona, che a molti può anche non piacere, ma ciò non toglie nulla al loro bel gesto.
Hai detto una cosa verissima, non ci sono parole per esprimere quanto pesa la loro assenza.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Chi controlla*

Appunto il controllore non lo controllava nessuno ed i risultati son stati a dir poco abbominevoli......!!!Diciamo che  è stato permesso da utenti che spalleggiavano quella chiavica di uomo......e credo che la strafigura di merda fatta alla fine qualifichi del tutto la persona e chi scientemente l'appoggiava....!!Ripeto 4 o 5 imbecilli...il resto eran persone in gamba!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Onore*

Be con disonore son sparite Iris,zio fedy,persa,e alex.......!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto il controllore non lo controllava nessuno ed i risultati son stati a dir poco abbominevoli......!!!Diciamo che  è stato permesso da utenti che spalleggiavano quella chiavica di uomo......e credo che la strafigura di merda fatta alla fine qualifichi del tutto la persona e chi scientemente l'appoggiava....!!Ripeto 4 o 5 imbecilli...il resto eran persone in gamba!!!


A me sinceramente ha dato al cazzo, pero' confesso solo per 5 minuti...:mrgreen:..il fatto che non fosse palese il suo passaggio di grado e funzione ed abbia baccagliato ben sapendo dell'impunita'...

comunque, come se dice...il tempo e' galantuomo...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be con disonore son sparite Iris,zio fedy,persa,e alex.......!!!:incazzato:


quidi sei tornato perchè c'erano pochi litigi e volevi crearne
il dubbio era venuto
ma questo post ne è la prova


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Amore mio....*

Vedi amore....io non son mai andato via....il vecchio Oscuro ti avrebbe risposto per le rime....purtroppo per te il tempo mi ha dato solennemente ragione...è questo è un dato oggettivo.....!!Il fatto che tu provavi simpatie per personaggi simili era ed è un"Problema" tuo...:rotfl:certo è che da quando questa gentaia è stata allontanata io non ho avuto discussioni con nessuno...altro dato oggettivo!!Il resto...son parole...e d'altronde anche i Compagni di merende avevano un loro seguito.....!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi amore....io non son mai andato via....il vecchio Oscuro ti avrebbe risposto per le rime....*purtroppo per te il tempo mi ha dato solennemente ragione...è questo è un dato oggettivo.....!!Il fatto che tu provavi simpatie per personaggi simili era ed è un"Problema" tuo...*:rotfl:certo è che da quando questa gentaia è stata allontanata io non ho avuto discussioni con nessuno...altro dato oggettivo!!Il resto...son parole...e d'altronde anche i Compagni di merende avevano un loro seguito.....!!:up:


e sbagli 

ma resta pure della tua opinione


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2011)

ormai è inutile recriminare, me ne rendo conto.
ma se sono qui sento anche il bisogno di mettere i puntini su qualche i anche per tutti quelli che hanno preferito non ritornare non vedendo il motivo di dover chiedere un permesso come elementi di serie B.
e non mi fate gli occhietti sgranati dicendomi :" ma come...se vogliono possono sempre rientrare".
abbiamo perso pareri interessanti di troppa gente e almeno permettetemi di non farli dimenticare con troppa leggerezza.

e un giorno farò la lista come a ground zero:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

E no sbagli tu..... i fatti son i fatti...!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Minerva*

Ci mancherebbe.....è legittimo.Però per favore di certi soggetti ,ed ho fatto i nomi ,non ne parliamo più perchè veramente hanno dato un pessimo spettacolo....capisco che chi non ha vissuto sulla pelle certe "MINACCE"non possa capire....ma tantè!!!


----------

